

Authors and Publishers Argue Over Digital Rights to Older Books - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/business/media/13ebooks.html

======
tokenadult
From the submitted article:

"New ventures focusing explicitly on e-books are cropping up regularly, and
some offer authors better financial terms than the traditional publishers."

With works staying in copyright well beyond the lifetime of authors who in
many cases still sell well, new e-publishing ventures can attract a lot of
notice from the estates of those authors.

